# Help sorting though mess of bikes



## saturninin (Jun 9, 2011)

Local man just passed away and has piles upon piles of bikes, his family is just scraping a lot of it

What should I look out for?

just anything/size mens, womens, kids from 70- before?

Did find a 26" S-7 (how much would this be worth)....

(They are selling the stingrays but....)

Found this at the junkyard (8 bucks) from his place was told as it sits worth about 100:

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?15807-1957-Schwinn-Spitfire

Thoughts?


----------



## Craiggo (Jun 9, 2011)

I get really exited about mass amounts of bicycle but in you case, I would try and find the ones you know are good. Set them off to the side. I wish they werent scrapping them because there are alot of bikes that people have that need parts. But anyway, once you get all the good stuff, kinda rummage through the rest and find some complete looking bikes, they are easy to restore. Personally I would be quite interested in the older men's bikes with long tanks or lights, those draw my eye and I've never had a good chance to buy them cheap. But just have fun searching through the history this man left behind!


----------



## saturninin (Jun 9, 2011)

History is one word for it, Bikes upon bikes, but what is good? any thing old Schwinn no matter the condition or what? any other brands? also mens, womens, kids?

I've very new to bikes, I need someone to guide me what to look for.....

right now I have 2 k-mart bikes  (one bought from the old guy a bit ago), a 97 Giant Inguana SE 16", 2011 Giant Recon Large Disc, 1957 Schwinn Spitfire

the 2 kmarts are from a bit ago, the 97 Giant I bought in March as a beater bike for campus (after I got sick and tired of the cheap bikes breaking on me, might be letting my sister ride for a bit until I get her her own), 11 Giant just finished paying off (This is my "good" bike for rides and that), 57 Spitfire (needs new back rim, trying to get, but bought at junkyard for like 8 bucks) , ........ future bikes from this estate that I should get thoughts?


----------



## Larmo63 (Jun 9, 2011)

Almost everything old, everything Schwinn and just use your gut, you'll do fine.


----------



## saturninin (Jun 9, 2011)

even kinds, womens or that......

as long as it has the 50-60's look of my spitfire?


and when you say everything Schwinn, are you talking newer stuff also?

where should the date cut off be?


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Jun 10, 2011)

Get as much as u can.... do you know a local collector that you trust to go with u?


----------



## saturninin (Jun 10, 2011)

No, I have no idea who to ask, all I no is they SCRAPED that spitfire which has a good chain guard and other parts cause not really there in their mind.....
But im like I WANT

info on me.....
19 years old
Scrapper/ Picker
LOVE old stuff, have restored old fans, working on lamp, just <3 <3 <3 old stuff
New to Bikes.... friend of mine that lives in SC got me started by
Wanted Saturn Station Wagon to sleep in, he's like you gotta have a rack 4 it (he's big in biking)
soo..... rack..... I need something better than Kmart on rack...... Giants
started looking at JY piles for parts and then found spitfire (as they were unloading off truck) .... talked with family and well now going to help clean up

and get as much of what? what styles/ years to stop at, any guideness would help (should I grab womens and kids also?)
Thanks 
Nick


----------



## saturninin (Jun 10, 2011)

also i saw a lot of like 1970's stuff that just got pitched is this worth much? even in "used condition"?


----------



## rideahiggins (Jun 10, 2011)

PM sent....


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jun 11, 2011)

Anything with a tank is worth saving, 26" men's balloon tire models being on top. Ladies' bikes are less valuable, but a very clean one is at least good parts. 70s stuff is generally not valueable unless it's a Schwinn or a Sting Ray style 'muscle' bike.


----------



## then8j (Jun 11, 2011)

Why don't you take some pictures of the piles of bikes for all to see, I'm sure there will be people wanting to ID the bikes and point out the good ones. Who knows maybe you can presell some of them......


----------



## saturninin (Jun 11, 2011)

lol think i will , going next week today did not find much that i saw except got a S-7 26" rim/tire  for freeish

oh the fun of battering my labor for bike parts  (going to get some more stuff just did not see anything that caught my eye so took just tire right now)


----------



## ericbaker (Jun 14, 2011)

Pics!

___________


----------

